# Saying More than Thanks



## VBBlindman (Oct 5, 2012)

Question as I'm new, other than thanking the person or persons that assist you in a reply back to them, is there some other things I can be doing in this forum, like, I don't know, is there a place to rank the help, add gold stars to their profile (alright so that might be corny grade school thing), but you get what I'm going for.


Thanks


----------



## hiker95 (Oct 5, 2012)

VBBlindman,

Above your initial request  *#1*, there is a section to click on *Rate This Thread *and pick the number of *Gold Stars*.


----------



## Smitty (Oct 5, 2012)

I think all anyone here would like is a "Thanks" if the answer(s) provided helped you.


----------



## Peter_SSs (Oct 5, 2012)

I agree with Smitty. I helped you in a thread recently and you came across in the thread as genuinely thankful and polite - that is all that is required. Helpers here generally do so because they like it, not to build up 'points'. Hope you continue to get satisfaction and enjoyment from the forum. Perhaps in due course you might find that you would like to try to answer a few questions too.


----------



## VBBlindman (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your responses.  I looked and looked for that rating thing, never thought to actually open a thread first thou, thus I seem to have correctly picked my pseudonym ......blindman......

And Peter, I guess it is true, you can't pull a fast one on these forums, I thought I could get in here, find out how to add a little extra thanks to you, and bam I got busted instead.

Also, appologize to everyone on the gold star comment, didn't know it was really real and cool, but it does make sense.


----------



## Peter_SSs (Oct 8, 2012)

VBBlindman said:


> I looked and looked for that rating thing, never thought to actually open a thread first thou


Note, though, that it isn't an answer to your original question in this thread. The stars rank the Thread, not a particular Post or a particular Poster.


----------

